

Users of The Well buy The Well from Salon - niels_olson
http://www.well.com/media.html

======
danielweber
There's something ironic about one of the oldest and biggest BBS's only
describing its acquisition via PDFs.

~~~
gaius
Could have been worse; could have been Flash.

~~~
wpietri
Or they could have required you to dial in via 300bps modem.

------
spidaman
As a user of the WeLL from the 1990's, I'm glad to hear that the community
that owns its own words will now own its own destiny.

------
w1ntermute
Are there any HNers who are current users of the WeLL? I've read about it in
books about 80s/90s internet culture, but it rarely comes up in online
discussions. Maybe that's because a 2000 (or more? Has it decreased in
population?) person community was impressive back then, but doesn't really
have much significance now.

------
fluxon
I'm glad the users now own the means of production. Long time coming. I was
sad when they closed the modem pool round-robin number - I dialed it one day a
few years ago just to reminisce, and it had been assigned to a real estate
holding company.

------
whatshisface
I recall that this is what happened with the Blender Foundation. Perhaps
something incredible will come of this?

